

The Great Big Lil B NYU Lecture Cheat Sheet - Mistone
http://www.grantland.com/blog/hollywood-prospectus/post/_/id/47624/the-great-big-lil-b-nyu-lecture-cheat-sheet

======
Mistone
So much life and startup game here its unbelievable.

